# Extreme overclocking AMD10 7850K, AIR COOLERS.



## dav78 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hello, I would like to do the extreme overclocking of AMD10 7850K with AIR COOLERS. My Cabinet Corsair Graphite 780T Full-Tower, has already installed three fans, I can install three more, so as to improve the ventilation. I would avoid the water cooling, because I know that it may cause a loss. 

AIR COOLERS What do you recommend for the extreme overclocking of AMD10 7850K of ATX motherboard asrock fm2a88x Extreme6 +?
If we need to add fans in the AIR COOLERS to improve performance, you can tell me?


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Extreme overclocking and APU's don't go together, they are limited in how high they can go due to the graphics being on the same chip.
One positive is the motherboard is a good brand and has 8+2 phase power design.
As for coolers:
Noctua NH-D15
Noctua NH-U14s
Deepcool gamer storm lucifer
Be Quiet dark rock pro 3
Be quiet dark rock 3
Cryorig H5 universal
Cryorig R1 universal


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Agree with Panther


----------

